

The Internet Defense League - morphics
http://internetdefenseleague.org/

======
Nursie
The name makes me think of the English Defence League. Not a good association.

------
fchollet
While the intent is laudable, this is ridiculous. If you are serious about
Internet freedoms, then _act_ serious about it. Take example on the EFF.

Information freedom is a major social and political problem --I would say it
qualifies as a _civilizational_ problem, and one of the biggest of our time.
And this kind of attitude and branding make people that much less likely to
consider it seriously.

------
gum_ina_package
Does anyone else think their branding choices are a little immature/unserious?
I mean a cat...?

~~~
s_kilk
The site is intended to appeal to the armchair activists of Reddit, so the
branding makes some amount of sense.

